# Marlene Slade, Saphire Poodles, Pulaski, NY



## Jay D (Dec 22, 2021)

Is anyone familiar with this breeder/kennel?
Thanks.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

No personal experience but a Search brings up posts from one of PF's well known and well-respected breeders, farleysd, saying this in 2020 and 2021:



farleysd said:


> Marlene Slade has beautiful brown poodles, not sure if she has any at this time. I texted Christine ( Boxwood ) she does not have any.





farleysd said:


> Check out Marlene Slade of Saphire poodles in NY. You could most likely find her information through the Mohawk Poodle Club


I'd definitely follow up, if I were looking.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I've known Marlene for many years, have seen her dogs for a very long time. My friend Maryanne has one of her boys that is older and has been very healthy.


----------



## hes8757 (1 mo ago)

I have a 5 year old boy that I bought from Marlene. Make sure that you have an agreement with her that if you are not happy with the puppy behavior in 10 days she has to refund your money. My poor boy has had cancer tumors removed and has epileptic seizures that he takes phenobarbital for every day probably for life.


----------

